# I've heard a lot about Rave's java jampit...



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

But can't seem to find it! Is it no longer in sale, or does it go under a different name? I order from the online shop.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Coffee compass do Jampit, I ordered some before Christmas


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't think rave do jampit anymore at least not officially on the website but they may be worth calling them to see if they actually have any stock.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rave do not have any in stock......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Rave do not have any in stock......


Are you sure?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Rave do not have any in stock......


That's because you have it all stashed somewhere


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rave get this in and out of stock every now and then I think, probably worth emailing them to ask about it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Are you sure?


Yes, they have 20 kilos in but it is not in stock as it belongs 100% to be........keep your greasy mitts off CC!


----------

